# Video from 2-2?-08



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

Heres another video from the large school parking lot, since this video I have mounted my camera up higher so you don't see the wipers all the time.

Yon

http://i268.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid268.photobucket.com/albums/jj22/ysabraham/100_0165-1.flv


----------



## theguynextdoor (Sep 18, 2007)

Nice vid. Whats the deal with all the beaping from your truck? One of the dash indicators keep going off?


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

theguynextdoor;532677 said:


> Nice vid. Whats the deal with all the beaping from your truck? One of the dash indicators keep going off?


seat belt buzzer


----------



## theguynextdoor (Sep 18, 2007)

cameo89;532716 said:


> seat belt buzzer


That must be annoying. I always wear a seatbelt, except when plowing. Such a pain when your in and out of the truck and turning around constantly. Can't you just plug it in behind your back?


----------



## BRAAAP (Nov 29, 2005)

Nice vid!!! Im still stuck try to fig out weather i should go with the boss std 7' 6" with pro wings or 760sw? I can wait to get the sno way of off it. You know you can turn the seat belt thing off its in your owners manual i did


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

I love my speedwing.....

I always wear my seatbelt no matter what there are way to many idiots driving around in the snow for me to have it off but thats because I plow condos.

nice video!


----------

